# shaker style kitchen cabinets - need advice



## MaineLL (Jun 23, 2013)

If I understand what you are saying, you currently have partial overlay cabinet doors and drawer fronts. The shaker style you are talking about, from what I can tell, are full overlay. Not sure what you mean by the gap between the doors. Normally on partial overlay cabinets what is behind them is the face frame of the cabinet. A picture would be extremely helpful here.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Can you post some pics? I'm not sure what you mean, you want to leave
the boxes and frames and replace the doors? The spaces in between
concern you?
We built a shaker kitchen and butted the doors together,
except on one cabinet in our breakfast room. Which by the time we
got to the breakfast room the cabs morphed into arts and crafts. But none 
the less it's a shaker kitchen. I applauded you on the plain for a shaker design
kitchen; it's a timeless look and will never be outdated, and goes well
with a lot of different decor. 

I think you can just build your doors wider to cover the strip of 
the style in the middle of the box. Post some pics of your existing kitchen
perhaps I can help you, and give you some ideas.
Joann


----------

